# Origo wireless card driver



## NEAL06 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey team, I have searched high and low with no success in finding a driver for ORIGO Wireless lan card bus (22mbps) IEEE 802.11B+ can anyone help???


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try here. you will have to know the model # of your card. 
http://www.modem-help.com/mfcs.php?mid=116


----------



## NEAL06 (Jan 13, 2006)

can't find it on there the model number is: GL242201-0T


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Me either. I found some sites, but they would not come up. When I went to the home page, I got an ad, then nothing. 
Maybe someone else knows where to find this. If not, replace it with a card with better support.


----------



## kakaproute (Nov 18, 2008)

NEAL06 said:


> Hey team, I have searched high and low with no success in finding a driver for ORIGO Wireless lan card bus (11mbps) IEEE 802.11B+ can anyone help???


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Your model # gives me this driver:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=381518
It is a different manufacture, but I think it will still work.
You will have to register (free) to download the driver.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------

